# Citizenship Test.



## Scruffy (24/2/10)

So I have to make something the Aussie side of the family will drink; I've been having a think and might try the following:

4.5KG Weyermann Pilsner (Bohemian, floor malted) - Double decoction.
30g Czech Saaz @ 90m (minutes, not meters!)
30g Czech Saaz @ 40m
30g Czech Saaz @ 20m
Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager (that fresh stuff at Craftbrewer...)

18l. Might finish 5.5ABV. Will add 

Start ferment coldish (7C) and work up to 14C for two weeks, then Diacetyl rest for a couple or three days, then lager for a month.

Any thoughts? The decoction is more for me developing my technique rather than benefiting the recipe - otherwise I'd just bung in some Crystal and or Munich...


----------



## benno1973 (24/2/10)

Sounds great, but wouldn't the aussie side of the family prefer...

4.0kg Kirin Ale malt - single infusion
0.5kg sugaz
15g POR @ 90m (minutes, not meters!)
15g POR @ 40m
15g POR @ 20m
Coopers yeast (that fresh stuff from the Coopers bottle...)

???


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (24/2/10)

A choice premo Bo Pils recipe, no one that drinks beer can say they dont like that style...

If they do more for you :chug:


----------



## Scruffy (24/2/10)

I guess you're right! Most drink a mid like Carlton, or the younger element drink Sol or Tooheys extra dry - or tins of .

Just wanted something in the ballpark, but something i might appreciate (not liking lagers really...) - so what you're saying, I ditch the posh malt and go Aussie two row, halve the hops and go POR, and bung in a load of sugaz...

Can't really call it Reinheitsgebot then, can I?


----------



## domonsura (24/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> I guess you're right! Most drink a mid like Carlton, or the younger element drink Sol or Tooheys extra dry - or tins of .
> 
> Just wanted something in the ballpark, but something i might appreciate (not liking lagers really...) - so what you're saying, I ditch the posh malt and go Aussie two row, halve the hops and go POR, and bung in a load of sugaz...
> 
> Can't really call it Reinheitsgebot then, can I?



Go the aussie malts, there's not a thing wrong with them.  I sub everything I can with aus malts, I don't care what the recipe calls for. Always works for me, and the drop in ingredients miles gives me a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/10)

Galaxy malt, 300g sugar in the boil, 30g of POR 90 minute and 20g Saaz at 10 minutes and you'll end up with something similar to a Cascade. Even better, chuck in a kilo of rice to the mash for smoooooothness.

Scruffy, if you are going to BABBs tomorrow I'll bring you 25g of Superpride that I'm not using at the moment. That's a brilliant hop for Aussie lagers. Also use US-05 for a convincing fake lager in half the time.


----------



## winkle (24/2/10)

I take it that you deliberately put this in the "Non Beer" section Scruffy.
:lol:


----------



## Scruffy (24/2/10)

Winkle said:


> I take it that you deliberately put this in the "Non Beer" section Scruffy.



Extra Dry sense of humour I guess...

Bribie sir - I will be at tomorrows 'BABBs evening' at the Queensland Bitter Club...


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> Extra Dry sense of humour I guess...
> 
> Bribie sir - I will be at tomorrows 'BABBs evening' at the Queensland Bitter Club...



You wanna make a Hahn Super Dry?


----------



## Scruffy (24/2/10)

pete2501 said:


> You wanna make a Hahn Super Dry?



Waiting for the punchline... was there one?


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> Waiting for the punchline... was there one?



I suppose it was my terrible dad joke humour coming out. You said you had a dry sense of humour...


----------



## Scruffy (24/2/10)

Yeah, Winkle noticed I'd stuck this thread in the non beer section - and I guess he knows my rather nihilistic impiety when it comes to lager, so I said that'd be my dry (geddit, dry lager... hahahahahahahaha? :mellow: ) sense of humour. 

I reckon 'cause they drink all that LionFoster stuff, and they all know my beers are a bit err... chewy/strong/perfumed... they might appreciate the above revised offering!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> I reckon 'cause they drink all that LionFoster stuff, and they all know my beers are a bit err... chewy/strong/perfumed... they might appreciate the above revised offering!



Yeah those "Shower Dodger" beers all taste and smell funny.

BTW I would go with the POR suggested Scruff.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Scruffy (25/2/10)

Better get two brews on the go then - the Aussie and the Czech...

So I'm thinking
BB Pilsner Galaxy... (3KG?)
Some Aussie Wheat Malt - BB (100g)
Some Aussie Dark Crystal - BB, about 116SRM (20 grams!! - for the colour...?) - looks ok in Beersmith?
POR (is 25g boiled for 60 minutes too decadent?)...
CSR Raw Sugar (500g)
That cloudy stuff at the bottom of a Coopers bottle made into a litre starter.
Ferment on the verandah for 6 weeks - spray with Mortein every Wednesday.?

--edit-- Spling


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/2/10)

I made a 'commercial' type beer for the megaswillers around my neck of the woods, went down a treat with them too

loosely based on Hahn Super Dry

i havn't got the recipe with me Atm, but was something like

BB Galaxy malt
a touch of BB wheat
a touch of munich 1
some sugar

bittered to 20 odd ibu with topaz
a touch of saaz in the finish

fermented with s189 at 14-15 deg


I can post up recipe tomorrow, if it is wanted

Paul


----------



## Scruffy (25/2/10)

Thanks mate, not sure how different your recipe is from mine!? Must be on the right lines...

Now I just need to bring myself to buy a bottle of Coopers (kidding, I quite like the pale, and the sparkling...).


----------



## under (25/2/10)

Go with what bribie said. Ive made it, and its noice!!! POR bitter Saaz finish.


----------



## daemon (25/2/10)

You could also just use US05 and ferment around 17c for a "faux" lager, I have made a few like this and they've been hits with the non-craft beer drinkers. Recipe wise it's been fairly similar to above, 95% BB Galaxy, 5% wheat, bitter to about 20IBU's (good way to use up Chinese Cascade!) and a splash of some noble hops at the 5min mark to add a small amount of flavour. 

I didn't both with any sugar, just mashed at 64c to keep it reasonably fermentable. OG is normally around 1045 and FG around 1006, next time I want to make it just under 4% so it's nice and sessionable.


----------



## Scruffy (25/2/10)

Hey, I'll have some Saaz left over from my Urquell!!! :icon_cheers:


----------

